# celery



## radiam93 (Dec 14, 2008)

can hedgehogs have celery?


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

probably not, because of the strings, (which its practically made of,) and itty bitty seeds, both causing chocking hazards.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to remove the hard-to-eat stringy parts of celery for my guinea pigs back in the day. I would assume the same would be true for hedgies... that the strings could pose a problem. Of course, once you peel off the stringy part, all you're really left with is a little bit of crunch along with the water content.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Celery isn't harmful if it's peeled but there is no reason to feed it. Nutritionally, it's pretty much a zero and it's high in sodium.


----------

